# Remote Access to Ubuntu from Windows via VNC



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Alright. I was reading just now about how to connect to my Ubuntu machine at home from the XP computers here at school through a VNC client. My only question is what do I need to do if my home machine is behind a router. Do I simply need to open ports in order to establish an SSH connection? If so, which ones?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You would need to forward the VNC port if you want to use VNC. Which I believe by default is 5900.


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Ok. I successfully opened up an SSH connection to my remote machine. But when I try to use RealVNC or TightVNC on the local computer (trying to connect to my IP address), it tells me that there was an Authentication Failure. If I try to do the same but put 127.0.0.1 in the connect to field, it tells me Unable to connect to host: connection refused.

Any ideas?

Could this be something that school's network is restricting traffic through?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Is it your intent to Tunnel VNC thru SSH?


----------



## DarkMan_X (Aug 9, 2000)

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm trying to do.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Two docs you should checkout (if you haven't already):
Secure VNC using SSH, and
 Unofficial Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Starter Guide.

-- Tom


----------

